# IUI - with scanning



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi there,

I had my first IUI attempt (unmedicated) last month....and got my AF early this morning - gutted to say the least!
BUT, have tried to snap myself out of feeling too blue, and instead am looking forward to a nice glass of wine tonight whilst I still can!

However, my mind has wondered into thoughts regarding our next try for this cycle....and whether or not there is anything we can do to improve our chances. 
The clinic we are with do offer the option of having scanning throughout your IUI cycle, to track the growth of the dominant follicle on the ovary and to see how the womb lining progresses etc. 

They have said that the scans won;'t necessarily be able to pinpoint ovulation anymore accurately than the Ovulation Kits that I am already using, so it seems to be more of a collecting of infomation process - however, I wondered if anyone else has been told any different, and whether or not doing this scanning throughout my cycle might be worth me doing?

ANy thoughts would be a great help.

Thanks


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Tricky - so sorry to hear that you had a bfn   .  For your next cycle, you've got nothing at all to lose by having the scans (other than costs and time), so I would say go for it if you can.  The scans will give your more information and can help you to really believe in the treatment (both my bfp's came from cycles with scans and it really made a difference to me, knowing that my lining was good and that there was actually a follicle developing).  Wishing you loads of      for this cycle, and hoping that it is the lucky one!

Some1

xx


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

thank you so much for your message Some1.....I think i'm going to go for it. We had a chat about it last night, and we've saved money for this whole process, so figured we may as well go with the scans this month as well....like you say, if anything, it will hopefully just help my think more postiviely throughout my next cycle if i have more of an idea of what is actually going on in my body!
I'd better get a move on and call my clinic though, as I think I need to have the first scan today or tomorrow - eek!
thanks again.xx

p.s. just looked at your signature notes and see that you are due any day now....good luck and hope the birth goes smoothly.xx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Good luck tricky with the scans. I think it is a good move with having scans throughout this cycle ( hoping thats all you need for a BFP   )
I have scans throughout about 5 in a cycle but i'm injecting so they like to monitor you more but at least i know whats going on in there!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I had scans throughout my 2 IUI's & would normally ovulate about day 19 but on both my follicles were large well before that & was basted on day 13 or 14. My 2nd IUI was day 13 & I did get pg on that cycle. Mind you I had a hcg jab to mature & release follicles so that we knew ovulation would happen within a perscribed time. If you're finding timing tricky it might be worth asking about a HCG jab when your follicles are at the right  size (usually about 17 or 18mm I think)


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the good luck wishes Tricky!  Hope you managed to get your scan organised okay.

Some1

xx


----------

